# [Lesertest] Netzteil Cougar 700 CM



## poiu (28. Juni 2009)

*Cougar 700 CM *vs *Tagan Superrock 680W*

Version 1.001  


> Hallo PCGH Community
> 
> Ich bin einer der Glücklichen, die beim PCGH Lesertest ein Cougar CM 700 gewonnen haben, hier nun der Test.
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Hersteller :*

Tippen wir mal denn Namen bei Google ein.

Let me google that for you

Hit 1 „ Wikipedia“ Zitat 
Cougar ist die englische Slang-Bezeichnung für ältere Frauen, die eine Beziehung mit wesentlich jüngeren Männern suchen.

Irgendwie nicht zutreffend

Hit 2 
Cougar Ford, OK das kennen wir, hilft uns aber nicht weiter.

Cougar das kennt doch keine Sau, oder?

Wer die Netzteil Themenwoche bei PCGH verfolgt hat, weiß das hinter Cougar, Herochi steckt (einigen eher bekannt als HEC / Compucase) 

klick & klick 

Tagan wird einigen versierten Nutzern bekannt sein, Tagan ist ein Brand der Fremdfertigen lässt und gehört zu Maxpoint.
(Zur Information früher bei Topower , aktuell bei Impervio & Enhance ) .
Am 12.06 klingelte bei mir der Lieferservice, das Paket war endlich nach dem Feiertagen eingetroffen. Mein erster Gedanke war „das Paket ist aber groß, passt das NT  überhaupt in denn PC  auf alle Fälle gut verpackt Compucase.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild

*Die Kontrahenten im Detail*

COUGAR 700CM 700W HEC-700TE Hersteller HEC/Compucase 
Test LINK neue Revision!
Tagan Superrock 680W Hersteller hier ist Impervio.
Test links




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die anderen PCGH Cougar Lesertests :*

Cougar 700CM :dbpaule, majorguns

Cougar Power 400 : Stefan Payne, Kreisverkehr, phoenix86
*Verpackung *

*Cougar* 

Einfache einheitliche Cougar Verpackung, nicht leicht das NT daraus zu befreien.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Tagan* 

Die Verpackung wirkt sehr edel, hat einen praktischen Tragegriff und ist sehr gut gepolstert.

Bei dieser frühen Version fehlt noch das 80+ Logo.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-kleine-bilder-1612-picture19836-pict0214.jpg
Packen wir das Cougar Netzteil  mal aus.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rtLzR1jto4Q&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rtLzR1jto4Q&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-kleine-bilder-1612-picture19843-pict9662.jpg

*Lieferumfang*

*Cougar* 
Netzteil
Faltblatt mit den nötigsten Infos zum Netzteil & Lieferung (De & Engl. )
3x Klettbänder * sehr gut *
4x Schrauben
1x Aufkleber (nett)
Modulare Kabel 
Kaltgeräte Kabel 

Das Netzteil ist in einem schwarzen Beutel verpackt, denn man praktischer weise später für die übrig gebliebenen Modularen Kabel nutzen kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Tagan*

4x schrauben
2x Kabelbinder
gutes Handbuch , mit Farbbildern, in denn Sprachen (De. Fr. & Engl.) 
Kaltgeräte Kabel 

also eher spartanisch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Gemeinsamkeiten der beiden Netzteile* 

80+ Bronze Spezifiziert Links:  : Cougar , Tagan 
sind relativ neu am Markt
Intel ATX Standard Ver. 2.3,
Platine aus Epoxidharz getränkten Glasfaser
Japanische Marken-Kondensatoren, mit 105°C Spezifiziert, 
Anmerkung: 
die neuen Tagan Revisionen (Superrock II ) wohl nur noch 85°C.
Es wird im Maxpoint PDF nicht mehr explizit drauf hingewiesen, wie beim Superrock I und zweitens bestätigen das viele Piperock II Tests .

hier das alte PDF 
*Unterschiede / Besonderheiten*

*Cougar*

Kabelmanagement 
4PCIe Stecker (davon zwei 6+2PIN)
Offizielle ATi Crossfire und NV Sli Zertifizierung 
Lackierung
140MM Lüfter DFB132512H Young Lin Tech
schöner & praktischer Power Schalter auf der Rückseite, der sehr angenehm leuchtet.

Update: Bei neueren sind die Schalter nicht mehr beleuchtet, laut Compucase war das Ausfall der LED ein häufiger RMA Grund und neue EU Vorschriften fordern einen niedrigeren Power/soft Off verbrauch. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Tagan* 

DC to DC Technik 
Hydro-dynamisch gelagerter 120mm Lüfter von ProTechnic Electric 
Made in Taiwan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Garantie *

*Cougar* 

3 Jahre Hersteller  Garantie 

Kontakt Mo-Fr 9.00 - 17.30 Uhr
Compucase Europe GmbH
Im Hülsenfeld 9 
40721 Hilden 
+49(0)2103-98810

E-Mail : service@cougar-world.de
COUGAR - Your Power - Garantiebedingungen
COUGAR - Your Power - Kontakt

Anmerkung : im Faltblatt steht 24 Monate Gewährleistung

*TAGAN * 

3 Jahre Garantie 

Kontakt Mo-Fr 9.00 - 13.00Uhr und 14.00- 17.30 Uhr
Netzteile​


----------



## poiu (28. Juni 2009)

*Technische Daten*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf denn ersten Blick ist das Tagan 680W dem Cougar technisch überlegen, von denn Eckdaten entspricht das  Cougar  auch eher dem Tagan Superrock 600W ( 2x12V@ 30A Rails).

Aber zurück zum 680W Tagan, denn angesprochenen Vorteil bringt die DC to DC Technik mit, leider trügt der Schein etwas.

Ein Beispiel, die zwei PCIe Stecker nutzen die 12V Rail 3 & 4 (laut Maxpoint Datenblatt), 
da laut Spezifikationen der 6PIN 75W &  6+2Pin 150W ziehen dürfen, werden die beiden Rails eigentlich nie ausgelastet!

AUßerdem ist mit zwie PCIe Stecker kaum möglich das Tagan aus zulasten, dafür müsste man schon zu Adaptern greifen.

Bei denn ganz neuem Piperrock II, hat Tagan 4xPCIe beigelegt.


Warum Tagan beim Superrock nicht wenigsten zwei 6+2PIN Stecker verbaut, wird wohl ein Geheimnis von Tagan bleiben. 


Weitere Informationen zu Abmaßen usw.  findet ihr jeweils in denn Informations-Broschüren der Hersteller.


*Cougar* Klick & Klick 

*Tagan * klick ​


----------



## poiu (28. Juni 2009)

*Verarbeitung *

Diese  ist bei beiden generell  gut, aber nicht perfekt.

*Optik *

*Cougar *
Lackierung sieht sehr gut aus , scheint ein hochwertiger Metalic Lack zu sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem Netzteil  ist Cougar und das Marken Logo  eingeprägt, leider bekommt das niemand zu Gesicht!
Denn nach dem Einbau sieht man nur denn Aufkleber mit dem Spezifikationen , eigentlich schade  

Einzige Möglichkeit bei Gehäusen wie CM690 & Co ist , das Netzteil mit denn Lüfter nach oben einbauen!

Leider ist das lackierte Luftgitter, wenigstens bei meinem, nicht optimal  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich die ersten Tests im Internet  zum Cougar aufgetaucht sind, ist mir aufgefallen das der Lack nicht immer gut wegkommt. 

Anders  gesagt, wie das Cougar auf denn Bildern wirkt, hängt sehr von denn Lichtverhältnissen  und dem Hintergrund ab.

Vielleicht ist das für jemand wichtig z.b. wirkt es Super auf dunklen Hintergründen, aber seht besser selbst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Weitere Impressionen in Album ( hohe Auflösung) *: link 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yf4rCQDmA0E&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yf4rCQDmA0E&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Superrock*

Das Gehäuse ist gut, das Netzteil ist mit knapp 3kg deutlich schwerer als das Cougar.
Es ist schwarz/Matt Pulver beschichtet, dieser wirkt robust.

Aber kein Blickfang für Modding Fans, sondern solider   Standard der allemal besser als das schlichte grau aussieht. 

Die einzige optische Blickfang ist der Datenaufkleber, der einen Metallic Look hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poiu (28. Juni 2009)

*Kabel *

*Cougar*

Die Kabel sind gut verarbeitet und  gesleevt,  da dies heute bei Retail Netzteilen üblich ist, hat HEC etwas  Farbe ins Spiel gebracht. Netter Gimmick.

Die festen Molex Kabel sind mit einer praktischen Abziehhilfe ausgestattet, 
jedoch stellt man sich die Frage: warum fehlt diese bei denn modularen Steckern, HEC?

Ich persönlich finde das  Fest verbauten Molex Stecker nicht mehr so zeitgemäß sind, ich würde sagen die Modularen reichen aus und da jeder heutige PC fast ausschließlich mit SATA Laufwerken ausgestattet wird, wären feste SATA Stecker nach sinnvoller.

Aber hier würde ich das der Diskussion überlassen, ich selbst nutze noch EIDE Brenner und Stefan Payne findet die Festen Molex, eher sinnvoll!

Ein Floppy Kabel ist auch noch vorhanden, was heute eher Unsinn ist, anscheinend wird dieses in zukünftigen Revisionen nur noch als Adapter beigefügt.

Als die Cougar Netzteile angekündigt wurden ist mir aufgefallen das die  ATX / EPS Kabellänge im PDF nicht angegeben ist.
Dies stellte sich schon mal beim Einbau als Problem dar, diese Kabel können zu knapp werden bei einigen Gehäusen.

Ich benutze das CM690 Gehäuse   in dem das Netzteil unten sitzt, jetzt werden einige sagen „nicht Standard usw.“ 
Aber das 700W Modell richtet sich an Enthusiasten und diese nutzen auch Wasserkühlungen und bessere/Große Tower.

Wer also ein Cooler Master CM690, Stacker, HAF 9x2 , SilverStone Raven RV01 usw. nutzt darf gleich Verlängerungskabel mit bestellen, Schade eigentlich.

Das ATX ist mit 51cm  noch OK, wenigstens beim CM690, in anderen Gehäusen gilt  „nachmessen“

Das EPS zu kurz: ( dieses Kabel ist auch aus einen anderen Grund problematisch, am Kabel ist ein CPU 4PIN und  ein EPS 8PIN Stecker vorhanden.
Diese Konstruktion war beim CM690 wie oben schon erwähnt ein Problem, EPS ist zu kurz und über die Rückseite lässt es sich nicht verlegen, da das nicht teilbare EPS Kabel zu dick ist um ihn durch die Kabelöffnung zu stecken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich musste auf die schnelle Verlängerungskabel nutzen.

Das Kabel des Tagan lässt sich wahlweise zerlegen, was in meinem Fall günstiger war.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück  zum ATX 20+4 Stecker, die Kabel des 4Pin Steckers waren bei meinem Cougar etwas länger als die des  20 PIN Steckers, das zusammenstecken der Stecker und der  Einbau  war dadurch etwas  knifflig  (Aufbau, ähnlich  vielen PCIe 6+2).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Kabelmanagement *

Sehr einfach zu benutzen, farblich kodiert  (TOP smiley) 

Der Einbau wird dadurch deutlich erleichtert und der  PC sieht danach aufgeräumter aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/IMG]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Superrock *

Guter Standard, die Kabel sind etwas störrischer als beim Cougar und die Molex / SATA Stecker konnte man sehr schwer an/ab stöpseln

Keine Besonderheiten, bis auf denn Punkt das es keine Kabelmuffe aus dem Netzteil austreten, dafür ist das Blech dort gefalzt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie man auf dem Bild sieht hat sich aber beim Tagan der sleeve gelöst 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Insgesamt bieten die Netzteile folgende Stecker (Nachgemessen)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poiu (28. Juni 2009)

*Test System:
*

CPU: Q6600 G0, Kühler CM Hyper 212 
MoBo : GA EP45-DS3
RAM: 2x2GB OCZ, 2x1GB GeiL Ultra CL4  ,alle @ DDR2-800 Cl5,5,5,15,
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F1 640 GB & ältere 160GB 
DVD : NEC 3540 & Toshiba SD-M1612
Graka HD4850 Powercolor PCS+ GPU 675Mhz, RAM GDDR4 1100MHz
*Test Equipment *

Infrarot Thermometer
Fluke 61 Infrared 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Energie Verbrauchs Messgerät




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Test 1*

alles auf Default 

CPU Vcore (Bios)  @1,1875v, CPU-Z last 1,104V  Idle 1,136V
*Test 2 *

Q6600 @3,2GHz Vcore (Bios)  = 1,38125V ,CPU-Z last 1,28V Idle 1,328V
HD4850 GPU @749Mhz RAM @ 1200Mhz  

Belastet wurde das System mit Prime 95, Core 2 Perf, und Furmark

Anmerkung: Eigentlich sollte der Test früher Online, da ich  nach einer zweiten HD4850 gesucht habe .
Leider  hat keiner meiner guten Bekannten eine über ​


----------



## poiu (28. Juni 2009)

*Geräuschtest:*

Beim Test wurde das  Netzteil vom Rest des PCs abgeschirmt, nur die Lüfter der  CPU & Grafikkarte liefen @5V

Vibrationstest :  dazu wurde das Netzteil in denn Händen gehalten um mögliche  Vibrationen des Lüfters zu ermitteln!

*Cougar *

sehr leise, ob belastet oder nicht, der Lüfter verursacht nur sehr sehr geringe Vibrationen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MuylI1pWvSs&hl=de&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MuylI1pWvSs&hl=de&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Tagan *

Sehr leise, der Lüfter verursacht aber leichte Vibrationen, die man auch aus sehr kurzer Entfernung hört.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LAHs9ys87hM&hl=de&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LAHs9ys87hM&hl=de&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*
Temperatur *

Da ein Netzteil Abwärme Produziert, wollte ich mal die Netzteil Temperatur im Betrieb und die Temperatur der Abluft bestimmten.

Beide Netzteile werden kaum warm, liegt aber auch an meinem System welches diese kaum Auslasten kann!

Hier ein Bild der Temperatur Verteilung des NT Gehäuses. 
*COUGAR RT 20,2°C*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*TAGAN RT 20,6°C*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poiu (28. Juni 2009)

*Stromverbrauch*

Für denn Vergleich wurde extra ein Stromverbrauchsmessgerät von denn Stadtwerken geliehen,  da sich das vorhandene Tchibo Messgerät als nicht wirklich brauchbar erwiesen hat (Probleme mit Phi Werten).

Die ersten Werte sind etwas merkwürdig aufgefallen, deshalb das Messgerät der Stadtwerke mal recherchiert.

Die Profis von denn Stadtwerken verleihen Messgeräte, die bei Stiftung Warentest exzellent abgeschnitten haben, nämlich mit der Schulnote „mangelhaft“  

TEST

Ich wollte euch nicht langweilen, aber was soll ich machen, die Messwerte sind absolut nutzlos : ( 

Ein Beispiel: Im Standby gibt da WeTkom einen Verbrauch von 27W an, Selbst mein TCM  misst hier  6W. 
Dieser wert ist zwar auch mehr als daneben  Aber 27W WTF!

Danke denn Stadtwerke für diese Qualitätsprodukt das mir nur zusätzliche Arbeit bereitet hat.

EDIT : Besseres Messgerät besorgt !
Testbedingungen siehe Oben *Klick*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*TEST 1 ohne OC *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Test 2 mit OC*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poiu (28. Juni 2009)

*Nur die Inneren Werte zählen !*

Anmerkung viele Bilder sind im Album in höhere Auflösung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Interessant,  Hec hat denn Hersteller des Primär Elkos gewechselt bzw setzt parallel mehrere Anbieter ein !?
In dem Review ist es Nichicon, 
in meinem Exemplar ist ein Nippon Chemi-Con Kondensator mit 105°C , die eckdaten sind aber identisch : 470mF bei 400V



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Kabel sind mit Kabvelbindern gesichert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Spulen sind mit Silikonkleber & Kabelbindern gesichert , das soll spulenfiepen verhindern/mindern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kleber im Kühler sichert denn Temperaturgeregelten Widerstand R dieser regel dann den Lüfter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kabel sind nicht nur verlötet, sondern zusätzlich mit Schrumpfschläuchen gesichert!
Die U-Förmigen Drähte sind wohl schmelzsicherungen (bin nicht sicher ) ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der lüfter ist aus Sicherheitsgründen verklebt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HEC 700TE-2MX-M




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An wärmeleitpaste wurde gedacht  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Lüfter ist echt gut , wäre schön wenn Cougar die seperat als Gehäuse Lüfter ins Sortiment aufnehmen würde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für ein 700W netzteil sind die Kühlkörper eher klein , wer effizient ist muss auch nicht soviel Verlustwärme Abführen.

Ich würde sagen sehr gute &  saubere Verarbeitung.

Falls ich etwas vergessen haben sollte oder Angaben Falsch sind , bitte um Korrektur ​


----------



## poiu (28. Juni 2009)

*Fazit:*

Eigentlich würde ich sagen das der Lesertest für sich spricht und jeder selbst sein Fazit zeihen sollte.

Paar Abschließende  Worte : 

Ich würde sagen  keins der Netzteile ist ein Fehlkauf, beide Kandidaten sind eine gute Wahl, das Cougar kann das Tagan knapp überholen.

Denn es hat einen etwas bessern Wirkungsgrad, ist leiser und hat KM, ist aber auch etwas Teurer als das Tagan.

Für wenn ist das Cougar Power 700CM nun?

Ich würde sagen für alle die MultiGPU und Quad Core CPU vorhaben, oder  sich entsprechende Optionen offen halten möchten.

Für wenn nun das Tagan ? 

Für alle die günstig ein hochwertiges Netzteil möchten, aber auf KM & Co Verzichten können,
bis HD4870 X2 ist es Gut, bei MultiGraka wird es wegen denn  PCIe Steckern etwas Tricky.

Jetzt  wirft der Compucase bestimmt ein das es das Cougar Power 700W gibt  

Am Ende wollte ich noch erwähnen das man an diesen Test sieht, das selbst mit OC QuadCore + einzelne Grafikkarte ein gutes 600W NT mehr als AUsreichende ist.

Ich konnte mit meinen Energiespar Q6600 und einer stark Übertakteten HD grade mal 270W last aufbringen!

Ich hoffe ihr hattet beim lesen so viel Spaß wie ich beim schreiben , Kritik ist Willkommen ​


----------



## caine2011 (28. Juni 2009)

coole bilder, aber warum sieht das nt einmal rot und einmal orange aus?


----------



## poiu (28. Juni 2009)

das liegt an denn licht verhältnissen ( Blitz , ohne Blitz, Sonnenlicht usw )

Ich hab mehrere bilder gemacht , auch mit mehreren Hintergründen ( dunkel , weiß )  damit man das besser sieht und der hintergrund hat auch einen einfluss auf das Foto !

der Lack ist auch Autolack "metalic" ,kommt alles im Lesertest ,keine sorge


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Juni 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> coole bilder, aber warum sieht das nt einmal rot und einmal orange aus?



Liegt am Lack, das ist ein Metallic Lack, je nach Lichtverhältnissen ist der mal heller und mal dunkler.


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Juni 2009)

Tu uns bitte den gefallen und passe die Bildergrößen noch an (max 900x600) oder arbeite mit dem BB-Code.

Der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uziflator (1. Juli 2009)

Gehts auch irgendwann mal weiter, ich warte bereits sehnsüchtig.


----------



## poiu (3. Juli 2009)

so ich hab keine Lust mehr , rest morgen und am WE   

Videos, Tests, Tabellen, usw  fehlen noch.

Kritik ist willkommen , bedenkt aber das alles noch nicht fertig ist und da ich noch  checken muss.

Rechtschreibung muss ich auch noch überprüfren, 
langsam sehe ich aber denn Wald vor lauter bäumen nicht 

Nacht leute und  Viel Spaß


So heute Videos, Fotos, hinzugefügt , Text usw


----------



## Malkav85 (4. Juli 2009)

Die Bilder sind echt klasse  Der Text natürlich auch ^^

Das mit dem Lack und der "roten" Farbgebung hatte mich auch etwas gewundert, aber wie Stefan schon schrieb, liegts am Licht und am verwendeten Lack. 

Aber trotzdem schöne Farbgebung.


----------



## poiu (4. Juli 2009)

Danke 

der Lack sieht nicht nur sehr gut aus , scheint auch robust zu sein!

In meinem Album findest du die Bilder auch in 1600x...  ich hab die noch nicht verlinkt nur im Text das Album erwähnt.


Falls es im text untergegangen ist ALBUM

Was ich noch fragen wollte , wie gefallen euch die Videos ?


----------



## eVoX (4. Juli 2009)

Sehr umfangreich alles detailliert gemacht, klasse.


----------



## soulpain (5. Juli 2009)

Schicker Test, Elektronik wäre natürlich noch nett, aber lass Dir Zeit, damit Du das Thema ausführlich behandeln kannst.


----------



## poiu (5. Juli 2009)

Danke 

morgen bin ich in der innenstadt da gehe ich mir mal ein Stromverbrauchsmessgerät leihen , hoffentlich hat die Verbraucherzentrale vernünftige

wenn es morgen nicht wieder 100°C im schatten ist und ich mich bewegen kann, mach ich mal das NT auf


----------



## Compucase (10. Juli 2009)

Danke für den schönen Test. Die Werte sprechen ja für sich, mal wieder...

DANKE VOM GESAMTEN COUGAR TEAM!

P.S.:


> Jetzt wirft der Copucase bestimmt ein das es das Cougar Power 700W gibt


Wir haben ja auch noch das COUGAR POWER 700W.....


----------



## KempA (10. Juli 2009)

dafür gibts erstmal 5 sterne, hast dir ne menge arbeit gemacht und es ist sehr sehr gut geworden!!


----------



## poiu (10. Juli 2009)

@recell Danke 
wau du hast auch meinen CM690 Test gelesen.

@Compucase

Hat mir echt spaß gemacht euer Produkt zu testen  und es freut mich das dir der Test gefallen hat.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Juli 2009)

poiu schrieb:


> Der Kleber im Kühler sichert denn Temperaturgeregelten Widerstand R dieser regel dann den Lüfter.


Auch, nicht nur 
Die HEC Netzteile sind Temperatur *und Last* geregelt.



poiu schrieb:


> Der Lüfter ist echt gut , wäre schön wenn Cougar die seperat als Gehäuse Lüfter ins Sortiment aufnehmen würde.


Deswegen gibts ihn auch vielfach als Lüfter im Retail Segment 

PS: das Design ist irgendwie ein ganz anderes, oder täuscht das?
Die Kabelführung zur KM Platine find ich irgendwie nicht so optimal...


----------



## poiu (10. Juli 2009)

> Auch, nicht nur
> Die HEC Netzteile sind Temperatur und Last geregelt.



ja klar hab ich vergessne zu sagen , danke 



> Deswegen gibts ihn auch vielfach als Lüfter im Retail Segment



ja die 120mm zB von Scythe aber 140mm ? 



> das Design ist irgendwie ein ganz anderes, oder täuscht das?
> Die Kabelführung zur KM Platine find ich irgendwie nicht so optimal...



ja ist aber noch OK , hätte ja quer über die Platine laufen können  wie das einige lustige Hersteller machen !

aber ist mein erstes KM Netzteil Netzteil XD


----------



## Compucase (10. Juli 2009)

Richtig, COUGAR Netzteile allgemein sind temperatur- UND lastgesteuert.

Bedeutet - wenn jemand seinen Rechner hochfaehrt, ist das Netzteil ja nicht sonderlich gefordert und noch kalt. Was wenn aber der Anwender direkt nach dem Start sein System nahezu 100% auslastet und dadurch das Netzteil irgendwo zwischen 90-100% auslastet?
Richtig, das Netzteil ist noch kalt.
Die meisten anderen Netzteile sind temperaturgesteuert. Also dreht der Luefter erst schneller wenn das Netzteil gewisse Temperaturen erreicht hat, es also schon warm bzw. heiss ist.
Da wir auch die Last einkalkulieren, dreht unser Luefter in diesem Szenario schon schneller obwohl das Netzteil eigentlich ja noch kalt ist.
Warum?
Ganz einfach - warum warten bis sich das Netzteil erhitzt hat? Ist ja nicht foerderlich - daher lassen wir erst gar nicht grosse Hitze zu. 
In Temperaturtest unter verschiedenen Lasten sind wir ja auch immer sehr gut. Immer weit unter den kritischen 50 Grad Celsius. 
Daher haben wir zwei Steuerungen fuer den Luefter eingebaut. Wir halten es fuer sinnvoll, hoffe Ihr seht den Vorteil auch.


Die Luefter gibt es bereits von sehr bekannten Handelsmarken im Retail-Markt, aber nicht von uns. Wir sehen da keinen Sinn drin unseren Aufkleber draufzumachen. Da muessten wir das Produkt irgendwie ja auch vermarkten (also Dokumente erstellen, mit Presse sprechen, mit Haendlern reden, unzaehlige Kalkulationen "testen" etc etc.). Muss nicht sein. Ob wir in ferner Zukunft sowas mit hochwertigen Produkten machen kann ich nicht sagen. Wir sind ja in der IT-Branche, wer weiss da schon was in 4 Jahren sein wird.
Momentan zaehlen fuer uns nur die Netzteile und auch Gehaeuse. Die entwickeln wir selber und produzieren die selber. Da sind wir gut, da sind wir stark und da bleiben wir vorerst auch. Ganz auf die Staerken konzentrieren und nicht zur Handelsmarke mutieren.


Das Design vom 700er unterscheidet sich deutlich vom 400er und 550er.
Ab dem 700er nutzen wir ja auch die hoeherwertigen Platinen und es muessen ganz andere Kuehlkoerper zum Einsatz kommen da auch mehr Waerme abgegeben wird.
12% Waermeverlust bei einem 400W Netzteil sind ja einiges weniger als bei einem 700W Netzteil.
Auch sind die Filtermassnahmen beim 700er ausgebaut - selbst da werden die Netzteile einen Refresh bekommen und nochmals verbessert werden. 
Was die Kabelfuehrung angeht - wir haben uns schon was dabei gedacht und auch viele andere Moeglichkeiten durchgespielt. Das passt schon.


----------



## poiu (10. Juli 2009)

> Wir sind ja in der IT-Branche, wer weiss da schon was in 4 Jahren sein wird.



ja der IT Markt ändert sich sehr schnell!

danke für die Info 



> COUGAR Netzteile allgemein sind temperatur- UND lastgesteuert.



Gehört das nicht bei vielen guten Marken/Herstellern zum Standard ?


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Juli 2009)

Compucase schrieb:


> Richtig, COUGAR Netzteile allgemein sind temperatur- UND lastgesteuert.


Sind das nicht eigentlich alle HEC Netzteile?
Zumindest die halbwegs aktuellen...


Compucase schrieb:


> Da wir auch die Last einkalkulieren, dreht unser Luefter in diesem Szenario schon schneller obwohl das Netzteil eigentlich ja noch kalt ist.
> Warum?


Weil Halbleiter effizienter arbeiten wenn sie kühl sind.
Wer das nachprüfen möchte, kann das gern bei der GraKa machen, einmal Standard (Lüfter) Einstellung und dann mal Lüfter auf 100%.
Insbesondere bei kleineren Karten, wie bei der HD4850 oder der alten 8800GT dürfte das recht interessant sein...

Heißt also im Umkehrschluss, das ihr hier ein klein wenig Effizienz rausholt...


Compucase schrieb:


> Immer weit unter den kritischen 50 Grad Celsius.


Warum sollten 50°C kritisch sein?
OK, Lufttemperatur ist es, aber die Bauteile im Netzteil halten eigentlich weit mehr aus, nur geht das dann auf die Lebensdauer und die Leistungsfähigkeit der verbauten Komponenten sinkt.



Compucase schrieb:


> 12% Waermeverlust bei einem 400W Netzteil sind ja einiges weniger als bei einem 700W Netzteil.


Ohne Hirnkrücke sinds, wenn ich mich nicht verschätzt hab, 48W beim 400W zu 84W beim 700W, vorausgesetzt beide laufen auf 100% Last.



Compucase schrieb:


> Auch sind die Filtermassnahmen beim 700er ausgebaut - selbst da werden die Netzteile einen Refresh bekommen und nochmals verbessert werden.


Welche Filtermassnahmen meinst du? Auf der Primär oder Sekundärseite? 


poiu schrieb:


> Gehört das nicht bei vielen guten Marken/Herstellern zum Standard ?


Eher nicht.
Mein Silverstone ST-65ZF hat z.B. nur Müll als Lüftersteuerung, bei Bedarf kann ich davon mal ein Bild machen.
Auf jeden Fall hängt die Spannung davon auch stark vom verwendeten Lüfter ab (beim Standard 0,3A Adda Lüfter lagen etwa 7V an, bei einem anderen etwa 9V, hier sind LED Lüfter sehr vorteilhaft  )


----------



## Compucase (10. Juli 2009)

> Gehört das nicht bei vielen guten Marken/Herstellern zum Standard ?


 
Das ueberlasse ich anderen zum antworten. Ich sage ja nichts zu anderen Herstellern bzw. Marken. Weder positiv noch negativ.

Edit: 
Stefan war schneller, hier die Kommentare dazu.



> Sind das nicht eigentlich alle HEC Netzteile?


Die aktuelle TE-Serie hats auch. Da gibts ja auch 300W Netzteile mit 80+ Zertifizierung.
Ich gestehe mich mit anderen Serien noch nicht zu sehr auseinander gesetzt zu haben da mich COUGAR 110% in Anspruch nimmt...



> Warum sollten 50°C kritisch sein?


Weil ich das auf die Umgebungstemperatur bezogen habe, nicht Kuehlkoerpertemperaturen z.B.
Ein Netzteil arbeitet am besten unter 25 Grad Celsius. Darauf bezieht sich z.B. die Angabe der MTBF von allgemeinen 100.000 Stunden.
Besonders ueber 50 Grad Umgebungstemperatur nimmt die Lebensdauer rapide ab. Und auch die Werte - Effizienz, Spannungsstabilitaet, alles was ein gutes Netzteil ausmacht, leidet extrem unter hohen Temperaturen. Daher lieber ein oder zwei dB mehr aber ein kuehles Netzteil.



> Welche Filtermassnahmen meinst du? Auf der Primär oder Sekundärseite?


Da hast mich erwischt. Bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher, habe die Unterlagen auf meinem Schreibtisch im Office, kann ich jetzt nichts konkretes sagen. Denn da liegt so vieles mit dem man sich beschaeftigt, nicht alles behaelt man automatisch im Kopf. Antwort kommt spaeter.


----------



## soulpain (10. Juli 2009)

> Warum sollten 50°C kritisch sein?
> OK, Lufttemperatur ist es, aber die Bauteile im Netzteil halten eigentlich weit mehr aus, nur geht das dann auf die Lebensdauer und die Leistungsfähigkeit der verbauten Komponenten sinkt.


Hattest Du schon mal ein Netzteil in einer Wärmekammer? Das ist extrem kritisch und nur für Netzteile geeignet, die wirklich etwas aushalten. Ich glaube Du verwechselst da Kühlkörpertemperaturen und Maximalwerte mit unmittelbaren Umgebungsbedingungen, die auch ausschlaggebend für die Lebensdauer sind.

Wie Du selbst sagst, arbeiten Halbleiter bei weniger Hitze besser, bei mehr sinkt die Leistungsfähigkeit. Und jetzt kannst Du Dir den Teufelskreis vorstellen: Die elektronische Last wird höher, sprich das Netzteil muss mehr Leistung erbringen, aber gleichzeitig heizt es sich auf und dadurch sinkt die Leistungsfähigkeit. Und es heizt sich wohlgemerkt dann zusätzlich zu den bereits vorhandenen Umgebungsbedingungen eines bestimmen Niveaus auf.

Die Temperaturangaben der Bauteile sind nicht dazu da, um das volle Maß auszureizen und im Zweifel limitiert das schwächste Glied.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Juli 2009)

soulpain schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du verwechselst da Kühlkörpertemperaturen und Maximalwerte mit unmittelbaren Umgebungsbedingungen, die auch ausschlaggebend für die Lebensdauer sind.


Öhm, nee, eigentlich nicht, lies das was ich schrieb noch mal in Ruhe durch.
Ich schreib manchmal ziemlich 'verwirrend' bzw schwer verständlich und sehr verschachtelt, warum auch immer.

Mit Lufttemperatur meinte ich die Umgebungstemperatur.



Compucase schrieb:


> Weil ich das auf die Umgebungstemperatur bezogen habe, nicht Kuehlkoerpertemperaturen z.B.


Achso, deswegen.
Hab mich schon gewundert...


----------



## soulpain (10. Juli 2009)

Ja und ich kann Dir aus Erfahrung sagen, dass 50°C nicht einfach für ein Netzteil sind, wenn man es mal ein paar Stunden laufen lässt. Manche schaffen es sogar garnicht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Juli 2009)

Öhm, die meisten Netzteile sind auch nicht für 50°C Umgebungsluft spezifiziert, entsprechend wundert das auch nicht.
Und die dafür spezifiziert sind, dürften nicht gerade leise sein, von den letzten 5 von dir getesteten NTs würd ich aufs PCP&C mit 910W tippen, das das wirklich aushält.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Juli 2009)

Wie sieht es dann eigentlich aus, wenn der Lüfter vom CPU-Kühler ins NT bläst?


----------



## Compucase (10. Juli 2009)

> Öhm, die meisten Netzteile sind auch nicht für 50°C Umgebungsluft spezifiziert, entsprechend wundert das auch nicht.
> Und die dafür spezifiziert sind, dürften nicht gerade leise sein, von den letzten 5 von dir getesteten NTs würd ich aufs PCP&C mit 910W tippen, das das wirklich aushält.


 
Richtig, es gibt kaum Netzteile die bei 25 Grad Celsius und bei 50 Grad Celsius Umgebungstemperatur die gleiche Leistung abrufen koennen bzw. denen es egal ist.
Dazu kann ich sagen - das aendert sich in einigen Wochen bald, jetzt reichts aber mit Hinweisen 

Zweitens verweise ich da gerne auf den Planet3DNow Test vom COUGAR POWER 400W und dem COUGAR CM 550W welche beide von soulpain bei einer einmaligen Gelegenheit in einem taiwanesischem Labor in einer solchen Waermekammer getestet wurden, viele Stunden lang.
Beide COUGAR Netzteile haben das mit Bravour bestanden, das koennen kaum Netzteile ausserhalb der SERVER-GRADE Modelle...




> Wie sieht es dann eigentlich aus, wenn der Lüfter vom CPU-Kühler ins NT bläst?


Das haengt ganz vom Aufbau des Systems ab. Bei einem Micro-ATX Case mit stark uebertakteter Core i7 CPU ist es natuerlich nicht sonderlich toll.
Eine CPU wird zwar weit ueber 50 Grad Celsisus warm, doch was an warme Luft vom CPU-Kuehler abgeben wird ist deutlich darunter.
Optimal ist es nicht, das stimmt. Aber wenn der Abstand nicht gerade 5cm vom CPU Kuehler zum PSU betraegt sollten gute Netzteile in der Lage sein das zu kompensieren.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Juli 2009)

Compucase schrieb:


> Das haengt ganz vom Aufbau des Systems ab. Bei einem Micro-ATX Case mit stark uebertakteter Core i7 CPU ist es natuerlich nicht sonderlich toll.
> Eine CPU wird zwar weit ueber 50 Grad Celsisus warm, doch was an warme Luft vom CPU-Kuehler abgeben wird ist deutlich darunter.
> Optimal ist es nicht, das stimmt. Aber wenn der Abstand nicht gerade 5cm vom CPU Kuehler zum PSU betraegt sollten gute Netzteile in der Lage sein das zu kompensieren.


Bei mir ist der Lüfter vom CPU-Kühler aber ca. 1cm unter dem Lüfter vom NT.
Deswegen hab ich mir auch ein 850W NT gekauft, obwohl ich es von der Leistung her nicht brauche, weil ich dachte, dass es wegen der Temp besser ist.


----------



## Compucase (10. Juli 2009)

so gesehen kein dummer gedanke von dir 
gut, dein system koennte effizienter arbeiten und ueber 50 Grad Celsius warme Luft wird der Kuehler kaum direkt in das Netzteil abgeben.
Aber wie gesagt - dein Gedankengang ist durchaus nachvollziehbar.

Ich glaube deswegen suchst Du ein Netzteil mit 80mm Luefter, richtig?


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Juli 2009)

> Ich glaube deswegen suchst Du ein Netzteil mit 80mm Luefter, richtig?


Richtig, aber ich glaube ich lasse es so wie es jetzt ist, weil ich nicht weiß wie ich die warme Luft sonst halbwegs effektiv aus dem Case bekomme.


----------



## Compucase (11. Juli 2009)

Ja, das Netzteil hilft da ungemein. Ansonsten halt mit Case-Lueftern arbeiten je nach Case).....


----------



## poiu (11. Juli 2009)

@Compucase & Fadi 

Deshalb haben mir eigenltich immer L-ATX Gehäuse gefallen , gibt es aber kaum noch .
Das ist auch der Grund warum ich mich für ein gehäuse entschieden habe wo das Netzteil unten sitzt , da braucht es sich nur um seine eigne Kühlung zu kümmern!

aber ich schweife ab  in einen Micro-ATX Case kann das echt zu einem worst case Szenario werden


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Juli 2009)

> in einen Micro-ATX Case kann das echt zu einem worst case Szenario werden


Jetzt mal im Ernst. Kann das NT dadurch wirklich defekt werden?
Ich bin ja nicht der Erste, der das in dem Case so macht und nach ca. 6h Prime95 läuft es ja auch noch.

PS: Ist jetzt nur die warme Luft von der CPU, die von der Graka geht wo anders raus.


----------



## Compucase (11. Juli 2009)

Hi!

Ein Defekt ist recht unwahrscheinlich, das haengt aber hauptsaechlich mit der allgemein Qualitaet des Netzteils zusammen.
Aber das Netzteil wird dadurch sicher schneller "altern" und dann auch schneller einen Defekt haben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Juli 2009)

Compucase schrieb:


> Eine CPU wird zwar weit ueber 50 Grad Celsisus warm, doch was an warme Luft vom CPU-Kuehler abgeben wird ist deutlich darunter.


Nein, eigentlich gar nicht so weit.
Sie können es zwar werden, ist hier aber nicht unbedingt erwünscht, die tCase Temperatur (also maximal zulässige Temperatur auf dem Heat Spreader) liegt bei den meisten bei unter 70°C.

Aufgrund der hohen Takte ist es einfach nötig, die Temperatur der CPU so niedrig wie möglich zu halten...





Compucase schrieb:


> Ich glaube deswegen suchst Du ein Netzteil mit 80mm Luefter, richtig?


Es gibt einige Gründe, warum man ein Netzteil mit 80mm Lüfter bevorzugt, sei es weil das Gehäuse, das man hat, nicht für Netzteile mit 120mm Lüfter gebaut wurde und der Einsatz eines solchen Netzteiles nicht möglich ist (z.B. weil ein Steg die Luftzufuhr verhindert oder einfach nicht genug Platz vorhanden ist, siehe meine Signatur, Stefans kleiner Rechner)

Das Problem ist aber, das es leider viel zu viele gibt, die meinen, ein Netzteil mit möglichst großem Lüfter wäre vorteilhaft, was nicht zwangsläufig der Fall ist, entsprechend dieses völlig schwachsinnigem Hypes, gibt es auch kaum mehr Netzteile mit 80mm Lüfter zu kaufen...

Das Arctic Fusion 550R beweist ja auch, das ein Netzteil mit 80mm Lüfter weder laut noch heiß sein muss...
Dazu kommt, das Höhe der Bauteile (Elkos) durch den Einsatz eines vertikalen Lüfters stark beschränkt ist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Juli 2009)

Ich hab ein Lian-Li V350b und ich kann ohne Probleme ein NT mit 120er Lüfter einbauen.
Wenn ich jetzt aus ein NT mit 80er Lüfter umsteige, ist das zwar gut fürs NT, aber schlecht für die Luftabfuhr.

Ich werd mir das noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, vielleicht fällt mir ja eine Lösung ein.


----------



## Compucase (12. Juli 2009)

Wie gesagt, bin kein CPU-Experte...



> Das Problem ist aber, das es leider viel zu viele gibt, die meinen, ein Netzteil mit möglichst großem Lüfter wäre vorteilhaft, was nicht zwangsläufig der Fall ist, entsprechend dieses völlig schwachsinnigem Hypes, gibt es auch kaum mehr Netzteile mit 80mm Lüfter zu kaufen...
> 
> Das Arctic Fusion 550R beweist ja auch, das ein Netzteil mit 80mm Lüfter weder laut noch heiß sein muss...
> Dazu kommt, das Höhe der Bauteile (Elkos) durch den Einsatz eines vertikalen Lüfters stark beschränkt ist.



Ein großer Lüfter ist vorteilhaft WENN das Netzteil von Grund auf auf vertikale Kühlung ausgelegt ist. Dann kühlt es besser und leiser als ein 80er Modell.
Das von Dir genannte Netzteil wurde im letzten PCGH-Test wärmer als 60 Grad. Das finde ich nicht optimal - Du etwa?

Die Elkos sind ueberhaupt nicht das Problem, da gibt es hochwertige Modelle die passen auch in Netzteile mit vertikaler Kühlung, überhaupt kein Problem heutzutage.


----------



## Trust-Surrender (13. Juli 2009)

> Ich würde sagen keins der Netzteile ist ein Fehlkauf , das Cougar kann das Tagan knapp überholen, obwohl diese schon auf DC to DC Technik setzt.
> 
> Denn es hat einen etwas bessern Wirkungsgrad, ist leiser und hat KM, ist aber auch etwas Teurer als das Tagan.


 
ich frag mich, wie du zu so einem Fazit eigentlich kommst?

du hast weder ein system, das die Netzteile auslasten könnte, noch Messgeräte, um das zu überprüfen


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juli 2009)

Compucase schrieb:


> Ein großer Lüfter ist vorteilhaft WENN das Netzteil von Grund auf auf vertikale Kühlung ausgelegt ist. Dann kühlt es besser und leiser als ein 80er Modell.


Du vergisst das Gehäuse.
Ich kann in mein FSC Celsius 670 Case kein Gerät mit oben liegendem Lüfter verbauen, das geht nicht (bzw geht schon, aber nicht lange), wie du hier siehst.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurzum: ein Top Blow Design ist nicht zwangsläufig besser - nur anders.


Compucase schrieb:


> Das von Dir genannte Netzteil wurde im letzten PCGH-Test wärmer als 60 Grad. Das finde ich nicht optimal - Du etwa?


Wo wurds wärmer?
Auf Anandtech war man der Meinung, das das Fusion recht kühl bliebe...



Compucase schrieb:


> Die Elkos sind ueberhaupt nicht das Problem, da gibt es hochwertige Modelle die passen auch in Netzteile mit vertikaler Kühlung, überhaupt kein Problem heutzutage.


Ja, aber die Bauform bzw physikalische Größe ist durch ein Top Blow Konzept beschränkt (über ein Doppel PCB Design sprechen wir nicht erst).
Bei einem Gerät gewöhnlicher Bauart ist das nicht soo ein Problem.


----------



## poiu (13. Juli 2009)

@Trust-Surrender

Natürlich bezieht  sich mein Fazit auf mein System inklusive der einschränkungen!

1. der Lüfter unter teillast / Idle schon leiser ist ! 

2. der Wirkungsgrad des Cougars ist auch in dem bereich besser, da kannst du dran rütteln wie du willst  

Ob man KM als vorteil oder nachteil sieht ist jedem selbst überlassen .


Das ist mein Fazit und ich bezwiefle aber das dass der Sinn eins lesertests ist!
Es soll wohl eher ein Subjektive einschätzung des Netzteils sein, oder ?

Du kannst dir ja für ein Leser Test Chroma 8000 kaufen , das übersteigt aber etwas meine möglichkeiten !

Übrigens hab ich trotz meiner begrenzten möglichkeiten mehr gemacht als manch eine Testseite!

Messgeräte : 

Verbrauch wurde mit einem Christ Elektronik CLM home 1000  PDF, Temperaturen mit einem Fluke 61 gemessen.

Kritisieren geht übrigens sehr leicht , besser machen nicht so


----------



## Compucase (13. Juli 2009)

> Du vergisst das Gehäuse.
> Ich kann in mein FSC Celsius 670 Case kein Gerät mit oben liegendem Lüfter verbauen, das geht nicht (bzw geht schon, aber nicht lange), wie du hier siehst.


Wie gesagt, ich spreche NUR vom Netzteil.
Je nach Gehäuse hat ein jeder User andere Anforderungen, das ist klar.
Aber im Vergleich - ein 80mm gekühltes Netzteil oder ein 120/140mm gekühltes Netzteil, beide unter optimalen Einsatzbedingungen.
Da hat der große Lüfter Vorteile WENN, aber auch nur WENN das Netzteil konsequent auf diese Kühlung ausgerichtet ist, bis zur letzten Schraube.




> Wo wurds wärmer?


In der letzten Print-Ausgabe der PCGH (Ausgabe 07/09).
Unter gleichen Testbedingungen hatte das COUGAR POWER 400W 45 Grad unter Vollast, das von Dir genannte aber 61 Grad. Die Lautstärke war laut Bericht nahezu identisch. Ich denke das sagt doch schon was aus, oder?
Jetzt kann natürlich jemand sagen das unser 400W Netzteil ja 100W weniger zu leisten hat und dadurch auch weniger Abwärme produziert wird.
In einem nahezu identischen Test mit unserem 550W Modell haben wir dann 47 Grad gemessen und das liefert dann sogar 50W mehr 
Dies bezieht sich im Übrigen auf die unterschiedlichen Kühlkonzepte der beiden genannten Netzteile und soll keine Abwertung des anderen Netzteils bzw. Marke bedeuten.




> Ja, aber die Bauform bzw physikalische Größe ist durch ein Top Blow Konzept beschränkt (über ein Doppel PCB Design sprechen wir nicht erst).
> Bei einem Gerät gewöhnlicher Bauart ist das nicht soo ein Problem.


Meinst Du das gesamte Netzteil oder die Caps?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2009)

Compucase schrieb:


> Unter gleichen Testbedingungen hatte das COUGAR POWER 400W 45 Grad unter Vollast, das von Dir genannte aber 61 Grad. Die Lautstärke war laut Bericht nahezu identisch. Ich denke das sagt doch schon was aus, oder?
> Jetzt kann natürlich jemand sagen das unser 400W Netzteil ja 100W weniger zu leisten hat und dadurch auch weniger Abwärme produziert wird.
> In einem nahezu identischen Test mit unserem 550W Modell haben wir dann 47 Grad gemessen und das liefert dann sogar 50W mehr
> Dies bezieht sich im Übrigen auf die unterschiedlichen Kühlkonzepte der beiden genannten Netzteile und soll keine Abwertung des anderen Netzteils bzw. Marke bedeuten.


 
Es kommt halt darauf an, wie problematisch die Temperatur auf die Komponenten einwirkt, wenn sie dauerhaft anliegt.
Die 61° sind doch eher nur dann anzutreffen, wenn es unter Last gerät.

Man könnte jetzt sagen, dass das die Schwäche des 80mm Lüfters zeigt. Würde er schneller drehen, wäre die Temepratur geringer, aber wohl auch lauter.


----------



## Compucase (13. Juli 2009)

Genau das wollte ich damit sagen


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2009)

Compucase schrieb:


> Genau das wollte ich damit sagen


 
Ich sage ja, man "könnte" sagen, dass das die Schwäche des 80mm Kreisels ist. 
Aber meine erste Frage interessiert mich ebenso.
Wie problemmatisch sind denn die 61°?
Ich denke mal, dass die nicht dauerhaft anliegen.


----------



## poiu (13. Juli 2009)

So wie ich das sehe verkürtzt sich aber im schlimmsten fall nur die Lebensdauer , weil einzelne Komponeten ausfallen würden ? ! 

So ein NT ist doch ein Kompromiss aus Größe,Kühlung ,  Preis und Lautsträke


----------



## Compucase (13. Juli 2009)

Ich zitiere mich da mal selber aus der COUGAR-Themenwoche:

Die optimale Temperatur im Inneren des Netzteils beträgt 25 Grad Celsius. Dies ist in heutigen Systemen nur selten zu erreichen. Dazu müsste die CPU sehr gut gekühlt sein, nicht übermässig ausgelastet sein und auch nicht durch OC mehr Wärme abgeben. Netzteile für den Privat- und Officegebrauch sind in der Regel (Ausnahmen bestätigen diese, wir können nicht für alle sprechen) bis 50 Grad Celsius ausgelegt. Oftmals sind höhere Temperaturen ebenfalls möglich und erlauben den Betrieb. Aber - ab 50 Grad Celsius "leiden" die Komponenten und die Abnutzung ist um ein vielfaches stärker als bei 35 Grad Celsius. Auch die Effizienz wird von der Temperatur positiv wie negativ beeinflusst. Niedrigere Temperaturen erlauben einen effizienteren Betrieb.


----------



## poiu (13. Juli 2009)

> Auch die Effizienz wird von der Temperatur positiv wie negativ beeinflusst. Niedrigere Temperaturen erlauben einen effizienteren Betrieb.



klar Elektronische Bauelemente haben ja unterschiedliche Kennlinien für verschiedene Fälle, das kann ganz schön kompliziert werden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juli 2009)

Compucase schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich spreche NUR vom Netzteil.
> Je nach Gehäuse hat ein jeder User andere Anforderungen, das ist klar.
> Aber im Vergleich - ein 80mm gekühltes Netzteil oder ein 120/140mm gekühltes Netzteil, beide unter optimalen Einsatzbedingungen.
> Da hat der große Lüfter Vorteile WENN, aber auch nur WENN das Netzteil konsequent auf diese Kühlung ausgerichtet ist, bis zur letzten Schraube


Und hier könnten wir uns ewig streiten, denn letztendlich kommts drauf an, auf was für ein Kühlkonzept das Netzteil ausgelegt ist.

Wenn ich ein Netzteil so baue, dass es optimal mit einem 80mm Lüfter performt, wird das auch so sein, das Arctic Fusion ist ja leider nur ein 'umgefriemeltes' Design für 120mm Lüfter...

Der Punkt ist doch der:
Bei einem Netzteil mit 80mm Lüfter kann ich die Kühler wesentlich wuchtiger auslegen, auch können z.B. die Kondensatoren deutlich höher sein als bei Geräten im Top Blow Design.
Siehe mein Silverstone Zeus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Compucase schrieb:


> In der letzten Print-Ausgabe der PCGH (Ausgabe 07/09).
> Unter gleichen Testbedingungen hatte das COUGAR POWER 400W 45 Grad unter Vollast, das von Dir genannte aber 61 Grad. Die Lautstärke war laut Bericht nahezu identisch. Ich denke das sagt doch schon was aus, oder?
> Jetzt kann natürlich jemand sagen das unser 400W Netzteil ja 100W weniger zu leisten hat und dadurch auch weniger Abwärme produziert wird.
> In einem nahezu identischen Test mit unserem 550W Modell haben wir dann 47 Grad gemessen und das liefert dann sogar 50W mehr
> Dies bezieht sich im Übrigen auf die unterschiedlichen Kühlkonzepte der beiden genannten Netzteile und soll keine Abwertung des anderen Netzteils bzw. Marke bedeuten.


An welchem Kühler wurde gemessen??
An dem großen oder einem der kleineren??

Wobei der Vergleich nicht ganz fair ist, da ich davon ausgehe, dass außer euch kaum jemand 'ne Lastabhängige Lüfterregelung verbaut...



Compucase schrieb:


> Meinst Du das gesamte Netzteil oder die Caps?


Ich meine vorallen die Kühlkörper und Caps.


----------



## soulpain (13. Juli 2009)

> An welchem Kühler wurde gemessen??
> An dem großen oder einem der kleineren??



Die Peakwerte stammen jeweils vom Sekundärkühlkörper.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juli 2009)

Unter welchen Umständen??

PS: sowas geht schlecht mit 120mm Lüftern


----------



## Compucase (13. Juli 2009)

> Und hier könnten wir uns ewig streiten, denn letztendlich kommts drauf an, auf was für ein Kühlkonzept das Netzteil ausgelegt ist.



Streiten hört sich bei mir anders an 
aber genau das ist der Punkt - wenn ein Netzteil perfekt auf die jeweilige Kühlung ausgelegt ist, dann ist es in der Regel gut.




> Wobei der Vergleich nicht ganz fair ist, da ich davon ausgehe, dass außer euch kaum jemand 'ne Lastabhängige Lüfterregelung verbaut...


Find ich schon, denn wir überzeugen mit unserem Netzteil. entwickelt und designt by COUGAR. 




> Ich meine vorallen die Kühlkörper und Caps.


Caps wie gesagt gibt es in allen Variationen. Unsere 1000er sind auch sehr gut trotz vertikaler Kühlung, da passt noch genug rein. Und einige wenige andere Netzteile sind auch gut mit vertikaler Kühlung. Ist ja nicht so das die besten Netzteile alle mit 80er Lüfter kommen sondern ehr umgekehrt (im Retail-Markt).


----------



## soulpain (13. Juli 2009)

> Unter welchen Umständen??


Wie erwähnt Peakwerte, die höchste gemessene Temerpatur bei der höchsten dort erfolgten Belastung.


----------



## Neion (7. August 2009)

würde das NT für mein i7 und GTX295 reichen ? iz @ 4 ghz und 295 auch bisschen normales oc


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. August 2009)

sollte es eigentlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Neion schrieb:


> würde das NT für mein i7 und GTX295 reichen ? iz @ 4 ghz und 295 auch bisschen normales oc


 
700 Watt reichen auf für richtiges OCen und eine GTX 285 als Physx Karte.


----------



## poiu (8. August 2009)

ja reicht , für diese Kombination reicht sogar ein gutes 600W NT , aber mit 700W machst du auch nix Falsch!


----------



## macskull (11. August 2009)

Richtig schöner Test...mit schlechtem Ausgang für mich.
Ich will mir innerhalb der nächsten Wochen einen neuen Rechner zulegen und hatte das Cougar fest eingeplant, allerdings wackelt es jetzt gewaltig...und dafür bin ich dem Tester auch wirklich dankbar!

Mein Gehäuse soll nämlich ein HAF 922 werden, aber wie du geschrieben hast wird das dann wohl mit der Kabellänge nichts...ich frage mich warum die Firma Cougar nur so kurze Kabel verbaut.

Zwei Fragen drängen sich mir in dem Zusammenhang auf:
1. Wieviel kostet eine von dem Tester angesprochene Kabelverlängerung, bzw. lohnt es sich überhaupt so eine zu bestellen
2. Wenn nicht...kann mir hier, jemand ein vergleichsweise gutes Netzteil empfehlen, welches über längere Kabel verfügt?

Würde mich über Antworten sehr freuen, danke schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## poiu (11. August 2009)

1. freut mich das dir der test gefallen hat 


2 .also wenn was schreibe denn Compucase an , er hat erwähnt das neuere Modele längere Kabel bekommen sollen

3. einer der beiden anderen Tester hat das gleiche Gehäuse und bei ihm hat die Länge des Steckers gereicht, es liegt auch am Mainboard uns somit an der Position auf dem Mobo bei meinen EP45-DS3 ist diese fast bei denn USB & CO anschlüssen.

Ich hab mit vielmühe denn EPS stecker dranbekommen aber das ganze war so stram das der fast von selbst wieder raus ging  ich hatte angst das es mir noch nenn schaden verursacht !

4. der 4PIN CPU stecker geht aber immer , der ist 10cm länger!

zu deinen Fragen :

1 solche verlängerungen kosten 2-5€
wenn du das teil unbedingt haben willst , lohnt es schon !

Wann willst du denn kaufen ? 

2 sieh dir das TAGAN Piperock II an , es ist wie das Superrock ,also kaum  schlechter als das Cougar , nur hat es KM

aber wichtig ist wieviele PCIe stecker du brauchst , also dein system!


----------



## macskull (11. August 2009)

Ich habe gerade Compucase eine Kurzmitteilung geschrieben

Mein System soll werden:

Core i7 920
Msi X58 Pro E
8800GTS------(Übergangsweise bis die neuen DX11 raus kommen)
6gig Ram Tripple Channel

Wie veile PCI Stecker ich demzufolge brauchenw edre kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, könnte auch daran liegen, dass ich mich nbesonders gut damit auskenne!

Zu den Verängerungen: Sind die von Cougar selbst, also muss man die dort ordern, oder gibt es einheitliche Verlängerungskabel in jedem Versandshop? (z.B.: Alternate)


----------



## Philibilli (11. August 2009)

Habe hier
PSU: Cougar CM 700W - Forum de Luxx
auch das Cougar getestet.

Mit einem Xigmatek Midgard+EP35-DS3. Und auch dort sind die Kabel etwas zu kurz.

PS: Glaube nicht, dass NT-Hersteller die Kabel selbst anbieten. Wobei das optisch natürlich ganz wünschenswert wäre. Einfach mal bei Alternate/Mindfactory nach Verlängerungen suchen.


----------



## poiu (11. August 2009)

solche verlängerungen bekommst du fast überall !

hier 
Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Adapter-Kabel » Silverstone SST-PP04 ATX12V / EPS12V Verlängerung



> Mit einem Xigmatek Midgard+EP35-DS3. Und auch dort sind die Kabel etwas zu kurz.



wie gesagt liegt auch am Mainboard 
siehe test von http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/60579-lesertest-cougar-cm-power-700w.html



> Wie veile PCI Stecker ich demzufolge brauchenw edre kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, könnte auch daran liegen, dass ich mich nbesonders gut damit auskenne!



wenn du sli/crossfire vor hast brauchst du 4 PCIe Stecker das cougar bietet das zB 
die tagan 680W haben nur zwei PCIe reicht aber für eine Graka!


----------



## Philibilli (12. August 2009)

poiu schrieb:


> wie gesagt liegt auch am Mainboard



Deshalb habe ich ja extra mit angegeben, dass ich ein EP35-DS3 habe.


----------



## poiu (12. August 2009)

ja ich hab das gesehen , wollte das nur nochmal erwähnen!


----------



## jade2 (23. August 2009)

Super Test ...
Bin gerade am überlegen, von Nitox 750 auf
Cougar 700 , oder Corsair 750 HX  
umzusteigen.

Deine Videos  fand ich gut, besonders ,die mit dem Getäuschtest. 
Man hört gut die Unterschiede!
jade


----------



## poiu (23. August 2009)

1. Danke ,freut mich 
2. wieso willst du vom Nitrox wechseln, gbt es Gründe  ( neugier )denn es ist zwar nicht TOP ,aber auch nicht schlechtund  immerhin CWT


----------



## jade2 (24. August 2009)

Was meinst du mit CWT ??? (sorry)

Das Nitrox ist sehr laut geworden,- 
und beginnt am Anfang laut aufzuheulen, was sich dann wieder legt.
Habe außerdem den Eindruck, das die Spannungsversorgung  nicht mehr so konstant ist. Das Netzteil ist ca.4 Jahre alt.
In manchen Foren wurde geäußert, es gibt zuwenig Saft auf der 3 V Leitung ab, und verursacht ab und zu diverse Störungen.

noch ne Frage:was ist besser ???
4 mal18 A  auf 12V (wie bei Nitrox)  oder
2 mal 30 A auf 12v (wie bei Corgar 700CM)

(wobei das neue Cougar 700 S ja auch 4 mal 20 A  /24 A haben soll)


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. August 2009)

CWT -> Channel Well Technology, ist der Hersteller.


----------



## soulpain (24. August 2009)

> noch ne Frage:was ist besser ???
> 4 mal 18 A  auf 12V (wie bei Nitrox)  oder
> 2 mal 30 A auf 12v (wie bei Corgar 700CM)



In dem Kontext muss man beachten, wie hoch die kombinierte Leistung liegt. Soll heißen, im Grunde gibt es eine Quelle mit +12V, die ihre Energie auf mehrere Leitungen aufteilt. Das muss nicht zwangsläufig immer die Addition aller Werte einzelner Schienen sein, da diese nur die maximale Belastbarkeit darstellen. Die Aufteilung erfolgt, weil man einzelne Leitungen nur bis zu einem gewissen Grad dimensionieren kann, aber prinzipiell müssen mehr Schienen nicht besser und auf den ersten Blick etwas schwächer angegebene Einzelleistungen nicht schlechter sein.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. August 2009)

Nicht nur das, es kommt auch drauf an, obs mehrere Schienen sind, die sich wie eine verhalten oder obs wirklich verschiedene sind.

Die Beschreibung bei Compucase klingt fast nach ersterem...


----------



## jade2 (25. August 2009)

thanks für die Erklärungen


----------



## poiu (25. August 2009)

hihi wie ich sehe werden die ganzen Cougar Lesertest durch die neuen -S gepusht


----------



## jade2 (25. August 2009)

gute Vermarktungsstrategie, 
mal sehen was da am Ende bei rauskommt
ich warte erstmal den September ab 
Favorit: im Moment Cougar 700 S /550 S


----------



## Compucase (23. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen.
Ab sofort gibt es das CM 700 mit 4+4PIN UND 8 PIN, also max. 2x8 Pin. Dadurch ist auch das hier angesprochene etwas zu "kurze" Kabel verlängert worden und die Probleme sollten verschwinden, das 8 PIN Kabel ist dadurch 15 cm länger geworden.


----------



## poiu (23. September 2009)

ja das sollte auch für Big Tower mehr als genug sein 

danke das du uns auf dem Laufendem hällst.

Gruß


----------

